# free lombard



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: anybody else tired of bellator holding onto all the talent? hector lombard on 21 fight unbeaten streak, has 5 KO's under a minute (including 6s over Jay Silva) and just got past his biggest challenge to date and top prospect shlemenko cruising to victory.And of course eddie alvarez who is ranked top 5 in the world and puts on entertaining fights


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep, I would like them to take Bellator but can't see it happening anytime soon.

A bit of talent in there, but then Strikeforce has a large talent pool also. 

The UFC lightweights still have a lot of sorting out to do (and in the meantime hopefully they can set up the Alvarez vs Melendez fight), so I really only want to see Lombard and Jacare move to take Anderson and then Fedor fight Cain if he beats Dos Santos. 

Best welters are in UFC, best light-heavies also.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Strikeforce has more relevant fighters and alot better quality. I'd rather see UFC take them over. Bellator is a great org who put on good fights and do have some great guys also.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yep, I would like them to take Bellator but can't see it happening anytime soon.
> 
> A bit of talent in there, but then Strikeforce has a large talent pool also.
> 
> ...


there isnt that much sorting out to do, theyre going to transfer about 8-10 wec lightweights to ufc, but they have newcomers every year so it really doesnt change much.

regarding lightweights outside of ufc, they only need to bring Melendez and Alvarez thats it, hopefully they dont fight each other before that because one of them will lose their stock. Aoki already got tooled by Melendez. Josh Thomson was even with JZ and got beat by Melendez. Beerbohm arguably lost to Shaolin. who else we have kawajiri? basically only 2 were interested in Melendez and Alvarez.





anderton46 said:


> Strikeforce has more relevant fighters and alot better quality. I'd rather see UFC take them over. Bellator is a great org who put on good fights and do have some great guys also.


strikeforce is not a rival to ufc like bellator is, and you know what ufc do to their enemies. strikeforce has established stars and over the hill, while bellator has prospects and thats what the ufc needs right now.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The UFC lightweight division is one of the strongest in the company, it doesn't need any sorting out. You've got Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, BJ Penn, Kenny Florian, George Sotiropoulos, Joe Lauzon, Sean Sherk, Evan Dunham, Benson Henderson, Takanori Gomi, Anthony Pettis, Charles Oliveira, Jim Miller, Joe Stevenson, Dustin Hazelett, Jamie Varner, Donald Cerrone, Kurt Pellegrino, Clay Guida, Cole Miller, Ross Pearson, Antonio McKee and Tyson Griffin. That is one seriously stacked division. I love the UFC LW division, and the only guys I'd like to see added would be Gilbert Melendez, Eddie Alvarez, Shinya Aoki and only because I like the dude, Roger Huerta.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> The UFC lightweight division is one of the strongest in the company, it doesn't need any sorting out. You've got Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, BJ Penn, Kenny Florian, George Sotiropoulos, Joe Lauzon, Sean Sherk, Evan Dunham, Benson Henderson, Takanori Gomi, Anthony Pettis, Charles Oliveira, Jim Miller, Joe Stevenson, Dustin Hazelett, Jamie Varner, Donald Cerrone, Kurt Pellegrino, Clay Guida, Cole Miller, Ross Pearson, Antonio McKee and Tyson Griffin. That is one seriously stacked division. I love the UFC LW division, and the only guys I'd like to see added would be Gilbert Melendez, Eddie Alvarez, Shinya Aoki and only because I like the dude, Roger Huerta.


Hazelett, Pellegrino, Pearson will be getting pink slips VERY soon.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> The UFC lightweight division is one of the strongest in the company, it doesn't need any sorting out. You've got Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, BJ Penn, Kenny Florian, George Sotiropoulos, Joe Lauzon, Sean Sherk, Evan Dunham, Benson Henderson, Takanori Gomi, Anthony Pettis, Charles Oliveira, Jim Miller, Joe Stevenson, Dustin Hazelett, Jamie Varner, Donald Cerrone, Kurt Pellegrino, Clay Guida, Cole Miller, Ross Pearson, Antonio McKee and Tyson Griffin. That is one seriously stacked division. I love the UFC LW division, and the only guys I'd like to see added would be Gilbert Melendez, Eddie Alvarez, Shinya Aoki and only because I like the dude, Roger Huerta.



Antonio McKee dropped to LW?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Antonio McKee's always been a lightweight hasn't he? He's fighting Jacob Volkmann at 155 at UFC 125 anyway.

Hazelett might get cut soon, but Pellegrino and Pearson? No chance. Pellegrino is 4-1 in his last 5, with solid wins over Camoes, Neer, Emerson and Tavares; and Pearson looked awesome against Riley and Siver before running into Cole Miller. Ross Pearson is going nowhere. If Mac Danzig can keep a job in the UFC, then Ross won't be leaving anytime soon.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Antonio McKee's always been a lightweight hasn't he? He's fighting Jacob Volkmann at 155 at UFC 125 anyway.
> 
> Hazelett might get cut soon, but Pellegrino and Pearson? No chance. Pellegrino is 4-1 in his last 5, with solid wins over Camoes, Neer, Emerson and Tavares; and Pearson looked awesome against Riley and Siver before running into Cole Miller. Ross Pearson is going nowhere. If Mac Danzig can keep a job in the UFC, then Ross won't be leaving anytime soon.


For some reason I thought Antonio Mckee was a WW...

Damn Volkmann VS Mckee? Thats interesting... Volkmann hasn't had it easy in the UFC... Thiago, Kampmann, Kelly, Mckee....


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Hazelett might get cut soon, but Pellegrino and Pearson? No chance. Pellegrino is 4-1 in his last 5, with solid wins over Camoes, Neer, Emerson and Tavares; and Pearson looked awesome against Riley and Siver before running into Cole Miller. Ross Pearson is going nowhere. If Mac Danzig can keep a job in the UFC, then Ross won't be leaving anytime soon.


pellegrino is gatekeeper material at best. Camoes Neer and Emerson were released by ufc for losing, and tavares is also a gatekeeper thats disappointing. he lost his last fight and i suspect he will lose his next. his wrestling is decent but thats it.

i know pearson is a countryman of yours, but he had an even match with andre winner who got dominated by lentz, got a win over riley who is kept for entertainment values, and siver who is way overrated and given easy matches because hes German. losing to cole miller cannot be good, especially since he got annihilated by efrain.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> The UFC lightweight division is one of the strongest in the company, it doesn't need any sorting out. You've got Frankie Edgar, Gray Maynard, BJ Penn, Kenny Florian, George Sotiropoulos, Joe Lauzon, Sean Sherk, Evan Dunham, Benson Henderson, Takanori Gomi, Anthony Pettis, Charles Oliveira, Jim Miller, Joe Stevenson, Dustin Hazelett, Jamie Varner, Donald Cerrone, Kurt Pellegrino, Clay Guida, Cole Miller, Ross Pearson, Antonio McKee and Tyson Griffin. That is one seriously stacked division. I love the UFC LW division, and the only guys I'd like to see added would be Gilbert Melendez, Eddie Alvarez, Shinya Aoki and only because I like the dude, Roger Huerta.


My point about sorting out, as in at Middle and Welter, both Silva and GSP need more competition bought in. 

At light, Edgar still has Maynard, Henderson (assuming he beats Pettis), Soti and probably Dunham to beat, then perhaps Charles Oliveira down the line. So they don't desperately need either Melendez or Alvarez right now until a dominant champ has been sorted out and needs more competition. I agree, lightweight is the most stacked in the world and in the UFC right now.

They are better going after Lombard and Jacare for an opponent for Silva, nobody is left for GSP after Shields and at light-heavy and heavy, there are still a few decent match-ups to be made, though everybody would love Fedor to be bought in to fight Cain should he get past JDS.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> My point about sorting out, as in at Middle and Welter, both Silva and GSP need more competition bought in.
> 
> At light, Edgar still has Maynard, Henderson (assuming he beats Pettis), Soti and probably Dunham to beat, then perhaps Charles Oliveira down the line. So they don't desperately need either Melendez or Alvarez right now until a dominant champ has been sorted out and needs more competition. I agree, lightweight is the most stacked in the world and in the UFC right now.
> 
> They are better going after Lombard and Jacare for an opponent for Silva, nobody is left for GSP after Shields and at light-heavy and heavy, there are still a few decent match-ups to be made, though everybody would love Fedor to be bought in to fight Cain should he get past JDS.


you are correct in that Bendo, Soti and Dunham are worthy contenders and charles oliveira down the line, but the UFC wants the BEST. melendez and alvarez are potentially the best so even if the ufc has 10 lightweight contenders they need them all.

regarding jacare vs anderson i already said theyre training partners and will not fight each other. lombard on the other hand...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Problem with Bellator is the guys who are ready to take the next step are locked into a champion clause they are too talented to get out of. I can definitely see people throwing fights eventually to escape that meagre organization.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Problem with Bellator is the guys who are ready to take the next step are locked into a champion clause they are too talented to get out of. I can definitely see people throwing fights eventually to escape that meagre organization.


the problem with throwing fights is that not only you ruin your rep, you also get an L on your record and dana said "we dont sign fighters coming off losses" or some shit like that. 

also i dont think their clause is similar to ufc clause that you cannot leave without losing the title like in the ufc, because this way nobody would sign it. if they did, they deserve to be stuck.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> regarding jacare vs anderson i already said theyre training partners and will not fight each other. lombard on the other hand...


Well they are training partners now, but I'm not sure they have said they won't fight eachother? Either way, just bring in Lombard, somebody, because the UFC middle division stinks, if Anderson handles Belfort, we are in the situation of watching rematches with guys like Nate or Okami, just like GSP vs Kos and possibly Fitch down the line. B O R I N G.

On another note, would be interesting to know how Anderson goes in grappling training VS Jacare, I imagine he gets handled pretty well.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Well they are training partners now, but I'm not sure they have said they won't fight eachother? Either way, just bring in Lombard, somebody, because the UFC middle division stinks, if Anderson handles Belfort, we are in the situation of watching rematches with guys like Nate or Okami, just like GSP vs Kos and possibly Fitch down the line. B O R I N G.
> 
> On another note, would be interesting to know how Anderson goes in grappling training VS Jacare, I imagine he gets handled pretty well.


you are aware that okami won the first fight by dq? it would be a big rematch because anderson would like to avenge that bs L.

it doesnt matter who wins in practise, anderson can only benefit from training with the likes of jacare and the nogueiras.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> you are aware that okami won the first fight by dq? it would be a big rematch because anderson would like to avenge that bs L.
> 
> it doesnt matter who wins in practise, anderson can only benefit from training with the likes of jacare and the nogueiras.


Yes, but Okami is boring. Sorry, that may just be a personal bias, not to mention I don't think he will get past Nate.

It doesn't matter who wins in practice, I only wonder out of interest as to where Andersons grappling is at.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy would destroy Lombard the guy is like 5'6" and has shit striking technique and he barely looked good grappling against a guy who is terrible at grappling. Forget that though because Nate, Okami, Vitor, Chael, Belcher, Akiyama, Bisping, and Wanderlei all tool this guy he would never get close to the belt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Andy would destroy Lombard the guy is like 5'6" and has shit striking technique and he barely looked good grappling against a guy who is terrible at grappling. Forget that though because Nate, Okami, Vitor, Chael, Belcher, Akiyama, Bisping, and Wanderlei all tool this guy he would never get close to the belt.


funny how you can make this assumption when he has never been stopped


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> Andy would destroy Lombard the guy is like 5'6" and has shit striking technique and he barely looked good grappling against a guy who is terrible at grappling. Forget that though because Nate, Okami, Vitor, Chael, Belcher, Akiyama, Bisping, and Wanderlei all tool this guy he would never get close to the belt.


Anderson struggles against shorter guys and Lombard is 5'9". Remember Ryo Chonan? And Anderson wasn't winning that convincingly before the crazy flying scissor, infact I thought he was looisng before then. 

Akiyama would tool Lombard? LOL. Wanderlei at this age, Bisping, Belcher would all struggle too. 

Some of the top guys may give Lombard a tough test, but he is definately deserving of a shot at Silva given Silva has nearly cleaned out the division and nobody comes close to Lombard outside UFC (except perhaps a couple of the Strikeforce middles).


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Anderson struggles against shorter guys and Lombard is 5'9". Remember Ryo Chonan? And Anderson wasn't winning that convincingly before the crazy flying scissor, infact I thought he was looisng before then.
> 
> Akiyama would tool Lombard? LOL. Wanderlei at this age, Bisping, Belcher would all struggle too.
> 
> Some of the top guys may give Lombard a tough test, but he is definately deserving of a shot at Silva given Silva has nearly cleaned out the division and nobody comes close to Lombard outside UFC (except perhaps a couple of the Strikeforce middles).



He is 5'7" max just look at him there is no way he is that tall. You have zero evidence that Andy has had trouble with anyone because they are short and it makes no sense. Akiyama is bigger than Lombard and better at judo and striking. The guy is a midget Belcher and Bisping would pick him apart from range. 

Lombard hasn't beaten a top 20 MW he absolutely does not deserve a shot at Andy. I was interested in him as a prospect but the Shlemenko fight completely exposed him as having mediocre skills and he is already coming to the end of his physical prime. The guy is a can crusher not a real contender.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> He is 5'7" max just look at him there is no way he is that tall. You have zero evidence that Andy has had trouble with anyone because they are short and it makes no sense. Akiyama is bigger than Lombard and better at judo and striking. The guy is a midget Belcher and Bisping would pick him apart from range.
> 
> Lombard hasn't beaten a top 20 MW he absolutely does not deserve a shot at Andy. I was interested in him as a prospect but the Shlemenko fight completely exposed him as having mediocre skills and he is already coming to the end of his physical prime. The guy is a can crusher not a real contender.


Ah, a lot of shorter guys have troubled Anderson throughout his career, he has spent a LOT of time on his back due to their ability to get low and therefore get him off balance on the TDs coming from a lower centre of gravity. Given, that is in a ring, not a cage where he has more room to get away.

Lombard is a lot stronger than Akiyama and has better striking IMO, the kind of wild looping punches that could get a guy like Anderson who likes to keep his hands low in trouble. 

He may be facing cans, but he is doing to them exactly what he is meant to be doing to them. I remember many saying the same about Roy Jones when he stepped in the ring with a prime James Toney. You cannot say a guy is poor because he crushes cans. This is why he is needed in the UFC, to give Anderson some more competition and to really test out the skills of Lombard. FWIW, I think Anderson handles him, but still, I would rather watch that and see Lombard tested than watch Anderson handle guys we already know he can handle.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

SAY NO TO CO-PROMOTION BETWEEN STRIKEFORCE AND BELLATOR NO ALVAREZ-MELENDEZ NO LOMBARD-JACARE AND NO ASKREN-NICK DIAZ.

Bellator is in serious shit, thats why they want this.
http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...the-sunday-morning-rumor-mill&catid=37:rumors


----------

